

'Stop trying to make girls take science': It goes against their human nature - darthgoogle
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2689540/Stop-trying-make-girls-science-It-goes-against-human-nature-claims-psychologist.html

======
darthgoogle
Is there any research on this topic to support what this psychologist claims?

[http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/education/claim-gender-
jo...](http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/education/claim-gender-job-divide-
is-natural.24733694)

 _AN ACADEMIC has said schools should "give up" trying to attract more girls
into traditionally male subjects such as physics, computing and engineering.

Dr Gijsbert Stoet said there was little point trying to bridge the gender
divide in education as differences between boys and girls meant they would
always be drawn to different subjects.

The academic, who is based at Glasgow University's Robert Owen Centre for
Educational Change, said: "We probably need to give up on the idea that we
will get many female engineers or male nurses."

He added that initiatives to reduce gender divides "completely deny human
biology and nature". _

